# Permanent resident renewal



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi this is my first ever post, have a problem, going back to the UK for the first time in 5 years in early Sept, checked passport its ok then i checked my permanent resident card and it runs out the day after i leave which is only 5 weeks away.
I have been on the website for renewal of card and there is a 74 day wait right now.
My question is after being over here for 5 years will they let me back in as my card is out of date in October when i come back as im going for 5 weeks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Not really your first post... Is it? 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=2397432

You can get a rush on PR card renewal if you have proof of travel, it's not advisable to travel without, they might not even let you board the return flight. That said, I've heard of people navigating this obstical with their landing papers.


----------



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

Does it make any difference that im actually married to a canadian lady and have been now since 2004, i used to come over here then on holiday 4 times a year so why is it now so difficult to get back in


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Springer Spaniel said:


> Does it make any difference that im actually married to a canadian lady and have been now since 2004, i used to come over here then on holiday 4 times a year so why is it now so difficult to get back in


Nope. It does not matter... you need that card.

They have to make sure, on a return or one way ticket, you have legal status to remain in the country... your proof of that legal status is your PR card. It's like asking, why can't I travel without a passport.


----------



## Springer Spaniel (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh well ive been on the web site and it states that it will take 74 days unless its a rushed job of which they need proof of flight tickets, which will not get e-mailed to me for another week, worst case scenario is i will be stuck in the UK, have family there until it gets sorted


----------

